# Optimal Iron Levels??



## Zugora (Feb 14, 2010)

My iron results are listed below. Someone recently mentioned to me that she thought they were NOT quite optimal....that serum iron should be around 110 (mine is 102), sat % around 35 -45 (mine is 32.28), and ferritin 70 - 90 (mine is 103).

UIBC: 214 (150-375)
IRON (Serum): 102 (35-155)
IRON (Satur): 32 (15-55)
FERRITIN (Serum): 103 (13-150)

Based on the labs, what do you think? I would appreciate any info. Thanks so much!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Zugora said:


> My iron results are listed below. Someone recently mentioned to me that she thought they were NOT quite optimal....that serum iron should be around 110 (mine is 102), sat % around 35 -45 (mine is 32.28), and ferritin 70 - 90 (mine is 103).
> 
> UIBC: 214 (150-375)
> IRON (Serum): 102 (35-155)
> ...


They say the closer to 100, the better. However, if you are not losing hair and if you are not having restless legs or any other obvious symptoms of low ferritin, I would say you are good to go. Especially since you are over the 100 mark!

Not too many here can claim that; actually!
And..........................your doctor says? This is good; yes?


----------



## Zugora (Feb 14, 2010)

Have appointment next week, so I will see what he says. I've had mixed reviews about my iron levels from other forums: some say that are a tad lower that what they should be and I should supplement maybe once a week (especially during my period) with an iron supplement (?) , and others say it's fine and I should just retest in a few months. I know my mom has low iron.


----------

